# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С предприятие

## Чынгыз

Привет всем. Я новичок. Будущий бухгалтер. Мне нужно скачать 1С для Кыргызстана. Кто знает, помогите пожалуйста.
Как я понял, надо скачать сначала саму платформу, затем конфигурацию. Или это не так?
У подруги 1с предприятие 8.2.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Привет всем. Я новичок. Будущий бухгалтер. Мне нужно скачать 1С для Кыргызстана. Кто знает, помогите пожалуйста.
> Как я понял, надо скачать сначала саму платформу, затем конфигурацию. Или это не так?
> У подруги 1с предприятие 8.2.


Платформу брать здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page59
Бухгалтерия для Кыргызстана полные дистрибутивы только старые
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1

----------


## Чынгыз

Первая ссылка ведёт к версии 8.3. Есть 8.2?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Первая ссылка ведёт к версии 8.3. Есть 8.2?


Все конфигурации, работающие на 8.2 будут работать и на 8.3.
Если непременно нужна 8.2, взять здесь https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.to

----------

Чынгыз (27.05.2022)

----------


## Чынгыз

А где можно лицензию найти? Программа лицензию просит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А где можно лицензию найти? Программа лицензию просит.


Возьмите 8.2.19.130_Windows_RePack

----------

